
Bitcoin price crashes after the SEC rejects the Winklevoss twins ETF - taytus
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-price-crashes-after-the-sec-rejects-the-wiklevoss-twins-etf-2017-3
======
Fjolsvith
This is a bit of an exaggeration. Bitcoin only lost the last two weeks of
gains, but is still over $1100.

------
gaspoweredcat
and swiftly begins to recover, faster than i expected too

